# CARRERA 66501_805 (Sprint Line) White dial



## Reno

OEM config : white face + brown strap.


----------



## Reno

hero_hont said:


> hih, This is watch wondenful.\
> You can update file picture i can download it, and hih create a ablum..:-!
> Hope you can...


Thanks h_h

I'll probably post other pics in the future, so keep an eye on this thread ;-)


----------



## Reno

*66501_805 - wristshots !!!*


----------



## Beau8

Nice dimple effect on the dial~What size is that strap? ;-)


----------



## Reno

Beau8 said:


> Nice dimple effect on the dial~What size is that strap? ;-)


Yes, it's pretty cool hey ? ;-)

The lug width is tiny : (15mm)









but of course the strap is much wider









22mm for the buckle :


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA White dial&#8230;*

&#8230; on a black strap


----------



## Reno

*66501_805 on bracelet*


----------



## Dianetix

Looks great on the brown strap! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501_805 - On bracelet*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501_805*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint (66501_805)*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint • 66501_805*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501_805 • Bracelet*


----------



## Praetor

Faintly resembles a Royal Oak. Beautiful piece!


----------



## Reno

Praetor said:


> Faintly resembles a Royal Oak. Beautiful piece!


Indeed ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/do-you-have-type-watch-657761.html


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA "Sprint" • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 'Sprint' 66501 • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501 • Brown strap (+gold version)*


----------



## patsaydat

Nice pics, this is what i call a working mans watch, I like


----------



## Reno

patsaydat said:


> Nice pics, this is what i call a working mans watch, I like


Thanks patsaydat


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint "SAFARI"*


----------



## AUTOxMATIC

*Re: CARRERA Sprint "SAFARI"*

It's crazy how rare these watches are despite their affordable price. I've been looking for that white face automatic with the brown strap for ages. I'm in love with it. Is there any place that still sells these?

Congrats on your Carrera collection.


----------



## Reno

*Re: CARRERA Sprint "SAFARI"*



AUTOxMATIC said:


> It's crazy how rare these watches are despite their affordable price. I've been looking for that white face automatic with the brown strap for ages. I'm in love with it. Is there any place that still sells these?
> 
> Congrats on your Carrera collection.


Thanks AUTOxMATIC, and welcome to WUS ! 

You can try here : Brand new Carrera CW66501.103021 watch guaranteed 100% authentic

It's the only place where they seems to be, these days :think:

I have no idea if this site is sure or not though.


----------



## mpfrost

Nice watch. The face reminds me of a Golf Ball. Best watch to go Golfing with?


----------



## AUTOxMATIC

*Re: CARRERA Sprint "SAFARI"*



Reno said:


> Thanks AUTOxMATIC, and welcome to WUS !
> 
> You can try here : Brand new Carrera CW66501.103021 watch guaranteed 100% authentic
> 
> It's the only place where they seems to be, these days :think:
> 
> I have no idea if this site is sure or not though.


Yea. I messaged them before I posted on your thread but heard nothing back. Guess I have to wait for one to pop up on ebay, sadly. I won't feel complete until I find one. I'm even starting to like the black and gold one with the rubber strap.


----------



## Reno

*Re: CARRERA Sprint "SAFARI"*



AUTOxMATIC said:


> Yea. I messaged them before I posted on your thread but heard nothing back.


Ho. So, the site isn't reliable :-(

Too bad, because they were the only ones to provide these watches :-x



> Guess I have to wait for one to pop up on ebay, sadly. I won't feel complete until I find one.


Hope you can find one, they're great watches :-!



> I'm even starting to like the black and gold one with the rubber strap.


Cool hey ? ;-)


----------



## AUTOxMATIC

Yea, that looks really great. The matching gold buckle really completes it. I love the rubber strap on these watches, I have a couple and one of them is a little different. It has like a diamond pattern around the Carrera wording. The other one I have is smooth like yours. Maybe I'll posts some pics eventually of the ones I have. I have about 4 now, still doesn't compare to your collection though. Some I bought just for the bands :-d:-d

I did have questions about the automatic you have though. I recently found one that's slightly different than yours, it has roman numerals around the dials. I can't find a manual for it though. How long are they supposed to run when wound? How much should I spin the weight? Also, when you turn the crown clockwise you get some resistance, so I stopped doing that. Is that a manual winding mechanism? I'm not that familiar with automatics, I think I owned one years ago. Other than that, when it is running it keeps great time. I like the movement of the seconds arm on automatics better than traditional.


----------



## Reno

AUTOxMATIC said:


> Yea, that looks really great. The matching gold buckle really completes it. I love the rubber strap on these watches, I have a couple and one of them is a little different. It has like a diamond pattern around the Carrera wording. The other one I have is smooth like yours. Maybe I'll posts some pics eventually of the ones I have. I have about 4 now, still doesn't compare to your collection though. *Some I bought just for the bands* :-d:-d


I bought the LCD version for its band as well ;-)



> I did have questions about the automatic you have though. I recently found one that's slightly different than yours, it has roman numerals around the dials. I can't find a manual for it though. *How long are they supposed to run when wound?*


It's usually around 40h for automatics&#8230; never timed it precisely though.



> How much should I spin the weight? Also, when you turn the crown clockwise you get some resistance, so I stopped doing that. Is that a manual winding mechanism? I'm not that familiar with automatics, I think I owned one years ago. Other than that, when it is running it keeps great time. I like the movement of the seconds arm on automatics better than traditional.


I usually manually wind my automatics anyway, so I never rely on the rotor alone (except for my SEIKO & ORIENT, as they don't have manual winding). I give at least 20 turns with the crown, and I'm good to go for the day |>


----------



## AUTOxMATIC

Cool. Thanks man. You've been very helpful.


----------



## Tachymeter

I've seen a Carrera Sprint for sale here:

Carrera Sprint Watch | eBay

are they good watches?


----------



## Reno

Tachymeter said:


> I've seen a Carrera Sprint for sale here:
> 
> Carrera Sprint Watch | eBay
> 
> are they good watches?


Hi (again) Tachymeter,

I have four CARRERA, and yes, they're good watches ;-)

Note the one on your link is a quartz.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66501_805 (Sprint Line) • White dial • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 'Sprint' White dial • Brown leather strap*


----------



## DateJustAGuy

*Re: CARRERA 66501_805 - On bracelet*

Green feels like the perfect background for this watch!


----------



## Davetats

AUTOxMATIC said:


> Cool. Thanks man. You've been very helpful.


 I have one of these was bought it as an anniversary gift from my ex if your still looking for one might be willing to part with it for the right price


----------



## Reno




----------



## drlagares

perfect combination of straps and dial


----------



## andmont_7

Interesting piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twelvell

I got the rose gold version with silicone strap. Unfortunately the strap ended its life after 10 years of wearing. Can anyone tell where to get original straps or as close to original as possible? Thanks.


----------



## Reno

twelvell said:


> I got the rose gold version with silicone strap. Unfortunately the strap ended its life after 10 years of wearing. Can anyone tell where to get original straps or as close to original as possible? Thanks.


Your best luck is a custom one.





__





Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Carrera Sprint cadran blanc


Forum d'échange pour les amateurs qui souhaitent se faire plaisir avec une montre sans se prendre la tête ni hypothéquer la maison. Ici toutes les montres sont les bienvenues, mécaniques ou à quartz, de toutes origines, même les suisses...



lallement.com





It seems the CARRERA "watch" line has disappeared for quite some time now.

I emailed them years ago (for a replacement strap) and never got any answer


----------



## Dietzster

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietzster

Different but looks cool!


----------



## AUTOxMATIC

twelvell said:


> I got the rose gold version with silicone strap. Unfortunately the strap ended its life after 10 years of wearing. Can anyone tell where to get original straps or as close to original as possible? Thanks.


Buy rubber straps 24mm and perform surgery. Get extra you will butcher a few.


----------



## Beardedmark84

Nice watch


----------

